# I'm Starting an Art Project & I Need Volunteers For me to Draw (CLOSED)



## blue sky love (Feb 27, 2020)

Hey there.  I'm actually doing an art project where I will draw these video game characters, but there's a catch... I'm actually going to draw other people's fursonas as these characters!

I have found enough furries to go along with this projects. Thank you to those who participated!

Here are the characters




Names of characters: ALL ARE TAKEN!
First Row is Lucca(TAKEN), Frog(TAKEN), Marle (TAKEN), Crono(TAKEN), Robo (TAKEN) and Ayla (TAKEN)
Second row is Magus (TAKEN BY NO SURPRISE) by himself
I am drawing these characters in a secret SFW (yes sfw. G-rated!) scene with all of them together.

Please, my gallery is here:
Userpage of bluesky.love -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

If you are interested, DM me or comment here with a reference and the character of your choice! And yes, you can even be Robo! lol

Available: Frog


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 28, 2020)

Edit: You don't have to be a frog or to be drawn to look like a frog to be Frog. Or a robot and etc to be Robo. It's a cosplay drawing


----------



## TR273 (Feb 28, 2020)

Ok, this sounds fun! 

I nominate Sally:
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/29472721/
To be Ayla.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 28, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Ok, this sounds fun!
> 
> I nominate Sally:
> https://www.furaffinity.net/view/29472721/
> To be Ayla.


Ok, but do you have any sfw art of her?


----------



## TR273 (Feb 28, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Ok, but do you have any sfw art of her?


Whoops! Sorry about that.

Here's some
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/33022126/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/34802453/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/35027221/


----------



## Sairn (Feb 28, 2020)

I think my sona would work well here ^^

 Maybe Magus?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 28, 2020)

I think I could work as ROBO!

Very interesting concept!


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 28, 2020)

Sairn said:


> I think my sona would work well here ^^View attachment 81960 Maybe Magus?


Yes he'd make a pretty awesone Magus!


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 28, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> I think I could work as ROBO!
> 
> Very interesting concept!


Awesome! Your sona is Robo :3


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 28, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Whoops! Sorry about that.
> 
> Here's some
> https://www.furaffinity.net/view/33022126/
> ...


Yess she shall be Ayla!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 28, 2020)

This sounds fun! I would like to see my fursona, Hope, as Marle, please! 

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/27198894/


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 28, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> This sounds fun! I would like to see my fursona, Hope, as Marle, please!
> 
> https://www.furaffinity.net/view/27198894/


Alright! She's Marle :3


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 28, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Alright! She's Marle :3



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 28, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Awesome! Thank you!


You're welcome


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 1, 2020)

Bump up the jam
Bump it up

*awkward cough*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 1, 2020)

ill take crono if thats ok?


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 1, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> ill take crono if thats ok?


Nice! He will make a great Crono!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 1, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Nice! He will make a great Crono!


thanks! can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 1, 2020)

Use her for whatever character you want, your choice.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 1, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Use her for whatever character you want, your choice.


I'll use her for Lucca!


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 1, 2020)

Bump. one more


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 1, 2020)

Fox Mcloud


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 2, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Fox Mcloud


Can't let you do that, Star Fox.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 2, 2020)

Erm, A fox with robot legs?


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 7, 2020)

Bump! I need someone to volunteer as Frog


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 8, 2020)

If you're ok with non-furry characters, here's Mindy FrostHeart. Ears and tail are reddish brown. Pants are purple dress capris.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 8, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> If you're ok with non-furry characters, here's Mindy FrostHeart. Ears and tail are reddish brown. Pants are purple dress capris.View attachment 82421


Her hair is a ponytail, forgot it's only a front shot.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 9, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> If you're ok with non-furry characters, here's Mindy FrostHeart. Ears and tail are reddish brown. Pants are purple dress capris.View attachment 82421


Ok ^^


----------

